# This is how you alpha...like a boss!



## JCash205 (May 29, 2016)

*insert soapbox here*

I have come to figure out over the past few months just how strong of a person I really am. 

Let me explain:

My soon to be ex wife had this idea that she was going to bail on our marriage and leave me with nothing...banking on the idea that I wouldn't look into my rights, look into what I can and cannot do.

Well....the original draft was me being left with some clothes and two dogs, and a trunk....nothing else.

Now I'm walking away with alimony, a free car, two dogs, a laptop and my own belongings.

Also scored a death star waffle maker....

How did I pull this off? Simple...you see it not as an emotional war but more like a high stakes chess game. You need to honestly be thinking three moves ahead at all times. Keep your skeletons in the closet for as long as you can, and never-ever-ever play your hand too soon.

My ex would constantly play mind games, bring over her boyfriend, everything she could to get an assault charge....

How do you beat such ***kery? Get a restraining order...make the divorce as hard as possible...make it very apparently you hold all the cards and never show any sign of weakness. 

Also don't go looking for tail...woman can smell desperation on you and they don't want to be a rebound lay.

Your sole goal is to drag this out and play a war of attrition...at the end if you have the law on your side you'll eventually break their spirit and they will basically sign everything you wanted away....

Your past is a story, once you realize that you're free.

So here I am folks, living example....all it took was three restraining orders, 50 pounds off my frame, and a mountain of prozac


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You got the dogs. That is what matters.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

This is why I dislike the Alpha/Beta arguments. You made some smart and calculated alpha decisions, but some of those other decisions would be considered very beta. You need both in equal measure IMO. Too much of either one causes problems in life.


----------



## JCash205 (May 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> You got the dogs. That is what matters.


I got two of them, she's keeping the middle child.

The puppy and the old man....they will rope them in.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Death star waffle maker? Say no more. You definitely made out! Just teasing; I'm ornery today. 😎

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscarquevedo83 (Jul 31, 2016)

In 3 days im
Going to file, get over this ****,


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You need both in equal measure IMO. Too much of either one causes problems in life.


I know this song and change the beat on demand... balance brother, balance. :wink2:


----------

